# Constipated 5 year old grandchild.



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

My 5 year old grandchild has not had normal bowel movements (as far as I am concerned) since a tiny baby. Extremely smelly and mucousy motions. (breast fed). He always seemed to be pulling his little legs up as if in pain. Cried a lot.Now, the paediatritian has had him on parachoc for several months as he has had to be taken to hospital emergency with bowel blockage a couple of times. They said, severe blockage. He has had a barium enema a couple of weeks ago. They were able to do it without any prep. and it only took about ten minutes which I was very surprised about. They said he still had moderate blockage and no signs of hirschsprungs etc. The doctor thinks the problem is just a bad habit of not going when he should as he is a very active child. He has said just keep him on daily parachoc for several more months. Am I worrying unnecessarily? And does anyone have any comments on this situation? I would have thought that more tests would be in order especially as bowel problems run in the family. Would really appreciate some comments on this wonderful helpful IBS line.


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I had a similar problem with my son who seemed never to have a bm and I went to several doctors who told me when he needs to go he will. Finally a gastro took some xrays and he was totally impacted. He had to go to the hospitol for 3 days and be fed through ivs. The experience was so trying for him that he admitted he was holding his bm as he was afraid to let it go...but never did that again.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

This may or may not help, but what they did for me when I was a child and was constipated is the doctor said for me to eat apples (with the skin on it).. Something in the apple skin made me poo and I didn't have that problem anymore... Hope this helps..


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

You should be feeding him lots of fiber.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

My mom gave me prune juice with a little orange juice mixed in. It really kept me regular.


----------



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions. At last things are starting to happen medically wise and the child is being tested for coeliac as a blood allergy test showed up wheat etc. allergies. The child seems to have a real strong leaning towards wheat and gluten stuff and has a huge heap of wheat biscuits for breakfast which you would think would take care of the fibre issue wouldn't you? So here's hoping that the issue is resolved instead of the dependance on daily laxatives.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

My neighbor's 2 year old granddaughter is extremely constipated. She has to take mineral oil every day and she still has problems. My neighbor says she arches her back and tenses up when she has to go, so nothing happens. They have taken her to the doctor many times. She can sit on the potty for over an hour and nothing comes out. I feel so sorry for such a small person having so many problems. The strange thing is that she had no problems before her mother pushed her to be potty trained. Do any of you think there is a connection? Do you think it started out as a control issue (you can't make me go potty) and turned into a real problem and now she can't go even though she wants to?


----------



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

Our son, many many moons ago went through this retention stage. He was about 2 but already potty trained which we had no trouble with. We nearly went nuts for quite a while but he did eventually get over it but he could even hold it in having had laxatives! We put it down to him having had perhaps a small anal tear and he got really scared of going. He was the most stubborn child you could imagine, We also wondered if it was an attention getting thing because of jealousy over his baby sister.


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

Mineral oil for constipation is not very good. I used to take it years ago on a daily basis, then I was told that mineral oil can cause the intestines to not absorb nutrients. For a small child that does not sould very good. Maybe the parents can speak to the doctor , maybe they can have the child on a high fiber diet and maybe olive or flaxseed oil maybe better.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My mum used prune juice on me too. Worked really well. Also a little poke with the thermometer used to stimulate me to go. lol


----------

